# Madone 5.2 pro or 6.5 pro?



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

Is it worth paying the extra $ to get a madone 6.5 pro over a 5.2 pro?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, only you can answer that question.

If you want the very best Trek Madone you can get and have some wheels kicking around, get the 6.5 Pro
If you want the very best (-.001%) Trek Madone you can get and want to use the savings to get some better wheels and will be upping the components in a year or two anyway, then get the 5.2.

You really can't go wrong with either bike, provided you like the Madone Pro fit.

Hell, if you like the color blue, instead of red...well you get the idea.

zac


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Cyclingnews tested a 5.2 and a 6.9. Liked 'em both (said they rode the same) and concluded that the smart money was to get the 5.2, upgrade the wheels (half the weight difference), and pocket the $3 large.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought a 5.2 last October. Yea, the 6.9 is has the RED carbon and better components, but I honestly can't justify the difference in cost. I don't race, but I do ride 6k+ miles a year and try to hit as many centuries during the spring/sumer/early fall as possible. I think the only real upgrade I want is my wheels....looking at a set of XXX Lites, Reynolds, or maybe a Zipp. Otherwise, I think the 5.2 is a best performaning bike out there for the money (and rides better than some much higher dollar rides too, IMHO).


----------



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

The 6.9 is a lot of money in relation to the 6.5 and the only real difference is the wheel set. However the 6.9 was never an option its always been between the 6.5 and 5.2 as i would rather dura ace and slightly better wheels for club races but can't make a final decision as far as paying the extra or not?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

How do those XXX wheels perform in regards to braking - mountains and in wet weather? I like what I read on these wheels but, I wonder if these are more focused on fair weather racing than general riding.


----------



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

*XXX-lite braking*

The braking is good with the carbon specific pads. Not quite as good as aluminum but very good. I got caught in the rain this past Saturday on a very hilly (4100 feet in 40 miles) ride on my 2005 P1 madone with XXX-lite tubulars. The last descent in the rain included long downhill grades with sections of 10-15% (measured with GPS) . I never felt like I didn't have enough brakes to control my speed and be safe in the turns. Unlike earlier generation carbon rims there is no seam and the braking is even and doesn't grab. It is essential to use the right pads however.


----------



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

Thought i'd let you know i got the 6.5 pro. Trek dealer did a really good deal and ended been $100 between the 5.2 and 6.5. Arriving monday morning in a box so hope assembly isn't too difficult...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hammrob said:


> Thought i'd let you know i got the 6.5 pro. Trek dealer did a really good deal and ended been $100 between the 5.2 and 6.5. Arriving monday morning in a box so hope assembly isn't too difficult...


Congrats on the bike, but.... I have a question. The 5.2 lists for around $3,600 while the 6.5lists for around $5,800 - a $2,200 difference. How did you manage to bridge that gap with a $100 difference??


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Maybe $100 between 5.2 and 5.5???


----------



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

Na 5.2 and 6.5. Trek dealer only had 6.5 pro left and offered over 30% off otherwise would have been a 5.2 through LBS with 10% off at the most


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

hammrob said:


> Na 5.2 and 6.5. Trek dealer only had 6.5 pro left and offered over 30% off otherwise would have been a 5.2 through LBS with 10% off at the most


If he only had one left, and he is coming into the busy season, why was he so desperate to unload it so cheap? No doubt he could get close to list for it. I'm not saying I don't believe you, I do, but something is not making sense. There has to be more to the story.


----------



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

Im in New Zealand and he gets a couple of shipments of treks a year and he's just about out of stock now next lot is due july-september. Went through a friend who gets them cheap direct from the dealer thats the only reason, normally wouldn't be able to go though the dealer


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hammrob said:


> Im in New Zealand and he gets a couple of shipments of treks a year and he's just about out of stock now next lot is due july-september. Went through a friend who gets them cheap direct from the dealer thats the only reason, normally wouldn't be able to go though the dealer


Ah, so this explains your need to assemble the bike. Is Trek going to warranty it?


----------



## hammrob (May 19, 2008)

They will if i have it assembled by a bike shop not sure if i do it myself?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

*addition..*



hammrob said:


> They will if i have it assembled by a bike shop not sure if i do it myself?


You may want to get a clarification on that. I can't speak for Trek, but I know Felt specifically states that the bike must be assembled by an authorized dealer.

As you can see from some posts here, there are warranty issues at times, not just with Trek, but all brands. It seems a little more common with CF bikes.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hammrob,

If you have the money go for the 6.5. I have a 6.5 with the Carbon XXX Lite wheels (pictures are somewhere in one of my threads). I love the bike it's incredibly light and great on the sprints. The Carbon XXX Lite wheels are very strong. How ever I do feel like I have to really pay attention to the roads In chicago they are pretty bad and make me a nervous reck when riding through certain areas. I will probably have to get a second set of wheels to ride on. I think if you were the get the 6.5 with the wheels on it you'd be just fine. 5.2 is a great bike the only different is the 6.5 is a little lighter, but you probably can't tell too much of a difference. I went fo the 6.5 for the Dura Ace and just because i wanted a 6.5. Good luck and enjoy.


----------

